# Christmas A-Z



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

A-Angels


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

B - bright lights


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

C-candy cane's


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

D - decorations on the mantle


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

E-elf's


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

F - Fa la la la la's


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

G-Garland


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I - icicle lights on the house


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

J - Jack frost nipping at your nose...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

K - Kris Kringle


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

L-lit candels


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

M - merrymaking


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

N-nut cracker


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

O - open fire, upon which chestnuts are roasting


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

P-Peace on Earth, Goodwill toward man


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Q - quiet moments


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

R - Rope lights wrapped around the house.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

S-Santa Claus


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

T-ton's of shiney tinsil hour's of entertainment


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

U - unwrapping presents


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

V-Vixen


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

W - White Christmas sung by Bing Crosby


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

X-Xmas for short


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Y-yelling family's


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Z - zealous sales people at the Christmas shops


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

A-All was calm, All was bright


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

B - bright lights


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

C-Candles


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

D - dead bulbs on the string of lights that you need to replace


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

E-Early rising kids to see what Santa brought


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

L-late night panty raids


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

M-Merry Christmas!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

N - Noel


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

O-O Holy Night


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

P - Pudding...as in Fig


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Q-Quiet time after it's all over


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

R - red ornaments for the tree


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

S-St. Nicholas


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

T - tinsel


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

U-Under the mistletoe


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Vixen...the reindeer


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

W-We wish you a Merry Christmas


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

X - X-mas


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Y-Yule Log


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Z-zzzz sleeping tot's


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A - angel tree topper


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

B-Bethlehem


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

C-Christ the reason for the season


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

D - decorated houses


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

E-Early bedtimes for kids


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

F-fat man in a red suit


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

G-God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

H - Happy kids


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I-Icycle lights


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

J - Jingle Bells ...Jolly ones at that!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

K- King Wenceslas


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

L - Lots and lots of Lights


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

M-Merry Christmas


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

N - new socks for a gift


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

O-One light goes out they all go out


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

P - poinsettia


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Q-Quickly assembling the toys Santa left


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

R - Rushing around at the last minute


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

S-Santa Claus


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

T - Tinsel


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

U-Up on the rooftop


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

V - Vixen


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

W-Want list


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

X - Xmas


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Y-Young kids waiting for Santa


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Z - zealous carollers


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

A-All Hallows Eve


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

B - Bell


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

C - candy canes


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

D-Deck the Halls


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

E - Eggnog


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

F-First Noel


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

G - Garland


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

H-Happy Holidays


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

I - no room at the Inn


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

J-Jingle Bells


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

K - Kris Kringle


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

L-Lights on a tree


----------



## Luigi Bored (Aug 9, 2010)

M- Merry Xmas


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

N - great big Nutcrackers


----------



## Luigi Bored (Aug 9, 2010)

O - Oranges studded with cloves


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

P-Presents


----------



## creep factor (Sep 3, 2010)

Q - Questioning if Santas real


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

R-Red suit


----------



## Luigi Bored (Aug 9, 2010)

S- Snowball Fights


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

T-Tinsel


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

U - ugly sweaters


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

V - vessels filled with wassail


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

W-Wrapping presents


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

X- Xmas


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Y - Yuletide


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Zelous shoppers (its all i could come up with)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

A-Away in a Manger


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

B- Bells


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

C-Christmas itself


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

D - deck the halls


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

E-Eggnogg


----------



## Luigi Bored (Aug 9, 2010)

F-Fancy Ribbons


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

G - a gaggle of gifts


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

H-Happy Holidays


----------



## Luigi Bored (Aug 9, 2010)

I - Icicles


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

J-Jack Frost nipping at your nose


----------



## Luigi Bored (Aug 9, 2010)

K-Kris Kringle


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

10 Lords a Leaping


----------



## Luigi Bored (Aug 9, 2010)

M-_ " (it's the) Most wonderful time of the year"_ ...sung by Andy Williams


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

N-New decorations


----------



## Luigi Bored (Aug 9, 2010)

O-Opening the gifts


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

11 pipers piping


----------



## Luigi Bored (Aug 9, 2010)

Quart of Eggnog


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

R-Red Bows


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

s-santa


----------



## Luigi Bored (Aug 9, 2010)

T - Train set


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

U - Unwrap the new socks and Underwear that Uncle Umberto sent you


----------



## Luigi Bored (Aug 9, 2010)

V - Very bright star over the manger


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

W-We wish you a Merry Christmas


----------



## Luigi Bored (Aug 9, 2010)

X - Xmas Greetings


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Y-Yule Log


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Z--Zwarte Peit (Santa's helper in the Netherlands)


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

A-Angels


----------



## Luigi Bored (Aug 9, 2010)

B- Balthasar


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

C-Christmas cards


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

D - 12 Drummers Drumming


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

E-Eggnogg


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

F - 3 French Hens


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

G-Going home for Christmas


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

H - 3 french Hens


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I-It came upon a midnight clear


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

J - Joyeux Noel


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

K-Kris Kringle


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

L-lights on the tree


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

M - Mistle Toe


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

N-Noel


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

O - O Christmas Tree


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

P-Poinsettas


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Q - quirky relatives bearing tasteless gifts


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

R-Red Santa suit


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

T - tree, covered with enough lights to be seen from space.


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

S- Silver bells


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

T-tinsel


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

U-Up on a rooftop


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

V-Very pretty presents under the tree.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

W-We wish you a Merry Christmas


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

X-X-Mas


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Y-Yule log


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Z- Zwarte Peit


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

A-Angels


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

B- Bells


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

C-Carols


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

D-dough..for cookies


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

E - evergreen Christmas trees


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

F - Fa La La's


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

G-garland


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

H-Happy Holidays


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I-Ice cream cake


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

J-Jack Frost


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

K-klenex for your cold


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

L-Lights on the tree


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

N Noel


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

O - Overeating


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

P - Presents


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Q-Quickly assembling toys Santa left


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

R- raiding the fridge for all the leftovers..


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

S-Santa Claus


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

T - Tinsel


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

U-Up on a rooftop


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

v- vacuuming up tree needles


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

W-Wreath on the door


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

X-X-Mas


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Y-Yelling at the kids.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Z- Zwarte Peit


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

A-Absolute vodka


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

B-Bad Sweaters


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

C-Christmas cards


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

D - Dasher and Dancer


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

E-Electric lights on the house.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

F-Fir trees


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

G - Garland


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

H-Happy Holidays


----------

